# Lakeshore lowrider trike ready for a refresh... Could one of you fine fellows help?



## subgraphic (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everyone-

I bought this solid trike for my 3 year old and I plan to give it a nice refreshing- paint, new grips, cover the seat and get him on it and enjoying it.

I have just a few questions, perhaps someone could help me with them 

1) The pedals are cracked and very brittle. Is there anywhere I can look to see if there is a similar replacement? I looked at tricyclefetish and they dont have anything that would match.
I'm not doing a full resto, so I can use a different pedal, but I'd like to try to find something close. 

2) Any Ideas when these were produced? I have found a few online for sale but the years vary. 

3) lastly, has anyone ever tried reconditioning the solid/semi solid tires? Maybe a light sanding to take out some of the nicks, smooth them out?

*Thank you for your time!!*


----------



## subgraphic (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone?


----------

